# [Geburtstagsthread] LiLa-Stern hat Geburtstag



## Cerberus (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute LiLa!! :sm20:


----------



## marlob (25 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,
alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Feier schon mal schön ins Wochenende rein. Den Rest holen wir dann beim Forumstreffen nach.


----------



## RGerlach (25 März 2011)

Hallo LiLa-Stern,


alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Wer heute feiert kann ja Montag schon wieder arbeiten .

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 März 2011)

Jetztetle... Hi Axel, allet juhte zum Geburtstag, Gruß in die Heimat ;-)


----------



## Jens_Ohm (25 März 2011)

Na Axel, 
wieder ein Jahr älter. Meinen Glückwunsch zum Ehrentage.
Das gibt ein extra Schnitzel auf dem Schnitzel-Teller.

:sm24:

Jens


----------



## zotos (25 März 2011)

Auch Dir wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2011)

"Alles Gute zum Geburtstag", Axel!


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2011)

Hi Axel,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!
Prost!


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2011)

Gleich zwei Geburtstagskinder heute - da kannste ja mit 4L feiern 

Alles Gute

Frabk


----------



## jabba (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag.
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2011)

Hi Axel,
ich wünsche dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag, ich hoffe für dich, 
das du ihn zuhause im Kreise deine Familie und Freunde feiern kannst.

gruß Helmut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2011)

Ja axel

auch von mir alles alles gute

vielleicht treffen wir uns mal wieder im bärle


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,
da schliesse ich mich natürlich gerne an ...
:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## tnt369 (25 März 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch!
:sm20:

feier schön!  :sm24:


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

Hallo Herr Nachbar,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag und viel Erfolg beruflich und privat,
sowie Gesundheit...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## online (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## puzzlefreak (25 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.

Bei dem Treffen im Bärle würde ich dir und Aud natürlich gerne Gesellschaft leisten 

Grüßle aus dem Süden
Sonja


----------



## Kieler (25 März 2011)

Auch aus dem Norden viele Grüße zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Feier schön.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2011)

Hi Axel

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
Trink nur soviel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht!
Und JA! Ich will auch mit in´s Bärle!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Kai (25 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Paule (25 März 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Axel,

von mir die besten wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm24:


----------



## MW (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Axel !!!!


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2011)

:sm20:

Hallo Axel,
alles Gute wünscht dir HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 

Das mit dem Bärle sieht zur Zeit aber etwas schlecht aus. Aber sobald ich mal wieder im Süden bin starte ich einen Rundruf.


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*Häppi Birschdai*

Hallo Axel,

ich bin zwar ein bißchen spät am Start, aber wenn auch etwas spät meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zum 70. Geburtstag...

Bisse jezz mal endlich wieder nüchtern nach all der Feierei 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## Jan (27 März 2011)

*Alles Gute nachträglich*

Auch von mir,

alles Gute nachträglich.


----------

